# Plant I.D please



## tubbee (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey everyone just picked up this plant and was wondering what it is and if suitable for the vivarium should I just attatch it to maybe the cork with some sphagnum moss?


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

It's a Cryptanthus. They are terrestrial, and would be happiest in the substrate.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

_Crytanthus sp._ looks like bivittatus. It's absolutely viv suitable, but it's better grown in substrate on the ground.

Edit: Dysphoria beat me to it.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

They are a terrestrial bromeliad species


----------



## tubbee (Aug 1, 2012)

Can it be planted in substrate in a mesh pot and planted on the floor or on the background?


----------

